# Doggy Strollers ~ which kind do you prefer?



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Hubby isn't home right now, but I've been perusing the internet for doggy strollers. I found a style that I like & is within my budget. I texted the hub to see if he's cool with it, but no reply yet (he probably thinks I've lost the last ounce of my mind, lol)...
But I was wondering what kind of stroller y'all prefer? I'd like to keep it under $100, really under $80 (without compromising saftey).

This is the one I like (but in pink, of course)
Pampered Pet Stroller - 3 Wheel Dog Stroller


I like it because it has storage underneath, a cupholder & I can fit both Daisy & Cupcake in it together. 
What do y'all think?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm actually looking at some right now.... Need one so Grace can go on walks with us.

Sadly, I looked at some video reviews of the Dogger....and now I don't want anything BUT the Dogger LOL

But I don't see being able to spend $250 on a stroller.... but man, that is the one I"d choose if I could


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, no way hubby will go for $250, & honestly, I can't either. I gotta be reasonable or I'd go broke 

ETA: I just looked at the Dogger, & it's similar style to the one I looked at but you can see that the dogger is sturdier. Nice.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree, the Dogger is the "it" stroller to buy these days. I have been wanting to buy a stroller as well, for taking Bailey to pet events...but the Dogger is way out of my price range even though it looks awesome! 

This is the one I am looking at: Dog Stroller - Sports XL by Petzip I like the look of this stroller and it looks roomy enough for Bailey and a second dog, when I get one. I also like how the front part of the carriage has a solid bar that won't collapse down if the dog tries to stand up on it. 

I know a lot of folks like the Pet Gear strollers. This one looks nice and would be in your price range: Amazon.com: Pet Gear Happy Trails Stroller: Pet Supplies For me, I prefer stroller with a bar in the front of the carriage (like I mentioned above)...but if that isn't an issue for you, this would be a good stroller. 

Have you looked on Amazon? They have many reasonably priced strollers listed that have decent reviews, like this one: 
Amazon.com: Classic Leopard Skin 4 Wheel Pet Stroller: Pet Supplies


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

By the way, Amazon also has the stroller you posted about...in Pink. May work out to be a bit cheaper from Amazon, if you decide to go with this one. 

Amazon.com: Pink Pampered Pet Stroller & Jogger for Small Dogs and Cats: Pet Supplies


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's really similar to the one I have! (but pink), but mine has the "step" thing at the bottom bigger so Cici can jump in and out by herself. 
I have the Zephyr pink stroller:
Amazon.com: Pink Zephyr Cat & Dog Stroller: Pet Supplies

What I like:
The little window on the front bottom unzips and opens up so I can just tell her to get in without me picking her up
It has two seat belts (for 2 dogs) and enough room to fit two dogs
The bottom tray is really sturdy
It has two cup holders and a little tray to put her treats
I've used it for jogging and it has done really well so far, the front wheels stay straight while i'm jogging and pushing the stroller, so it feels safe.
I'm 5'3" and the height of the stroller goes to my elbows, so I like that it's a good height, because I tried a different one and it was shorter it felt like a toy stroller.
Most importantly.. Cici loves it! I have the stroller in the house and she goes on it to chew on her bully stick or just take a nap during the day


What I don't like about it:
I can't think of anything yet.. besides that it takes up more space than the top paw sport pet stroller I tried at petsmart, but this one feels more sturdy and has more things so it makes up for it.


I actually bought it for $30 from craigslist and it's like new, no stains or wear. It has a removable pad on the inside so it was easy to wash and disinfect it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> I
> Have you looked on Amazon? They have many reasonably priced strollers listed that have decent reviews, like this one:
> Amazon.com: Classic Leopard Skin 4 Wheel Pet Stroller: Pet Supplies


I got that one since I hardly ever use a stroller for Zooey. My only concern was weight, and this one is pretty lightweight, and a good value for the money. Putting it together is a b*tch; thank God my brother in law was here to help


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I recently got a 3 wheeled Petzip stroller, I got it from a very generous lady who had only used it once. She did not charge me for in and instead I made a donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. I love it, I put both my little ones in and they think they are royalty. It seems very high quality.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What ever brand of stroller you get, remember the larger the wheels, the better the ride...especially if you go to pet events outdoors in a field or something. But the larger the wheels, the harder they are to fit in the trunk of your car. :blink:


If you'll only be indoors or on pavement, the stroller you're looking at seems fine. I had one something like that, but traded up to a Dogger....then I had to get a bigger car to fit it!!! :HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante: 

I actually have two strollers. One for around the neighborhood - a rugged one, and one to keep in my trunk for pet events...or just to always have available when we're out. But now that I have two larger strollers , I kinda defeated my purpose..:blink: Ava looks kinda of lost if she's in there by herself.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> By the way, Amazon also has the stroller you posted about...in Pink. May work out to be a bit cheaper from Amazon, if you decide to go with this one.
> 
> Amazon.com: Pink Pampered Pet Stroller & Jogger for Small Dogs and Cats: Pet Supplies


 
This is the same stroller but this one is cheaper! I just ordered it & with shipping it came out to $2.00 less than the first one I had posted. Same company too, interesting.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I went to look at strollers today - we have a great natural pet store nearby that sells them.... They have the Pet Gear line - just about every stroller PG makes.

They are great strollers.... Considering one of them... but I will order it online - as it is much, much cheaper than buying it in-store.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I really want to buy this stroller: Amazon.com: PetZip 1st Class Jogger, Pink: Pet Supplies I have always loved the look of these ever since I started looking at strollers. But having a hard time justifying buying such an expensive one when I will rarely be using it!!!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Please let me know what you think of it when you get it. I am considering getting one too but I need to hold off before the boyfriend sends me to an asylum!!! I think I overloaded him with all the stuff, so I need to take some baby steps


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The PetZips are a great stroller 

I'm trying to get a Pet Gear jogger from someone off craigslist... crossing our paws that the lady hasn't sold it yet!

I used Grace's health issue as our reason  hoping that tips the scales for us if she has other offers.....


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I got this one this summer: Go Pet Club Blue Pet Stroller | Overstock.com

It's 10% off now and it was on $70 to begin with! :aktion033:

I had Dusty, Jasper and Opey in it while we were at dinner when we were at Hilton Head :chili::









Even if you aren't interested in this one, check out Overstock.com prices.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

The PetZip one is just like the one I just got but mine is blue, I love it and so do the dogs.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you like the 4 wheel or 3 wheel strollers better?


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, I got the stroller last night buti wasn't in the mood to put it together until today. 
First, let me say that Discount Ramps has been awesome. When I ordered the stroller on Monday afternoon, the estimated arrival was 11/2 - 11/7. I really needed it for this weekend but expedited shipping wasn't offered. So I sent an email to them telling them that I really needed it b the weekend & that I was willing to pay for extra shipping (no other shipping options were offered during checkout, or I would have chosen it). Anyway, they expedited the shipping& didn't even charge me extra! 
I put the stroller together today. Piece of cake. I put Daisy & Cupcake in it & Daisy loved it! Cupcake liked it too, but Daisy looked very pleased. It was funny. It works nicely but it will get a real test this weekend when I take it to Canton(it's a giant flea market). I will let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Just A Girl said:


> Ok, I got the stroller last night buti wasn't in the mood to put it together until today.
> First, let me say that Discount Ramps has been awesome. When I ordered the stroller on Monday afternoon, the estimated arrival was 11/2 - 11/7. I really needed it for this weekend but expedited shipping wasn't offered. So I sent an email to them telling them that I really needed it b the weekend & that I was willing to pay for extra shipping (no other shipping options were offered during checkout, or I would have chosen it). Anyway, they expedited the shipping& didn't even charge me extra!
> I put the stroller together today. Piece of cake. I put Daisy & Cupcake in it & Daisy loved it! Cupcake liked it too, but Daisy looked very pleased. It was funny. It works nicely but it will get a real test this weekend when I take it to Canton(it's a giant flea market)


How fun! Love Canton!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That's a cute stroller 

I do like the bar in the front... Wish ours had that...but since we got such a good deal it will work for now 

Cupcake looks so cute! She is such a sweet little girl 

Daisy looks kind of "sneaky"... LOL Like she has something up her little fluff sleeve there..... So cute


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, we went out to Canton yesterday. It was a lot hotter than expected & the crowds were larger than I'd ever experienced in the past when I've gone.

On the way there, Cupcake vomited in my lap. Then once we were there, she vomited in the stroller. Luckily I had put a towel down over the pad. Glad I did that! I was able to take the towel out & they had a clean stroller once again. She didn't throw up anymore after that. But now I know I have a pup that gets motion sickness, so in the future I'll have to give her something ahead of time so she doesn't vomit, poor baby! I'm going to the vet tomorrow to get her sutures out, so I'll ask about that.

I made sure the munchkins stayed hydrated & cool. They did great ~ better than I did. :smheat:

Cupcake curled up & slept the entire day. Not a peep out of her. I checked her a few extra times just to make sure she was OK in there. Daisy sat up the whole time & was looking around, checking everyone & everything out. She did great...until I would stop to look at something. Then she would scratch at the canvas & yelp like she was being tortured. :embarrassed: As soon as I'd get moving again, she'd calm back down. 

I took them out a couple of times to go potty. 

They did great, but if I had known it was going to be that hot out, I would have never taken them out there. I would not have gone at all, because I wouldn't want to leave Cupcake all day long like that, having only gotten her a week ago. But since I didn't know, it is what it is, but in the future, I will not take my dogs out there if it is over 80 degrees, even though they did great.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just A Girl said:


> Well, we went out to Canton yesterday. It was a lot hotter than expected & the crowds were larger than I'd ever experienced in the past when I've gone.
> 
> On the way there, Cupcake vomited in my lap. Then once we were there, she vomited in the stroller. Luckily I had put a towel down over the pad. Glad I did that! I was able to take the towel out & they had a clean stroller once again. She didn't throw up anymore after that. But now I know I have a pup that gets motion sickness, so in the future I'll have to give her something ahead of time so she doesn't vomit, poor baby! I'm going to the vet tomorrow to get her sutures out, so I'll ask about that.
> 
> ...


I've been to Canton 3 times with my girls and gone in cool weather as well as warm weather. I purchased cool vests for them and rigged battery operated fans that I got a Walmart inside of their stroller. One was blowing from the front and one was blowing through the mesh in the top of the stroller. Everyone we passed said that they were jealous of them being so cool! They stayed super comfy and cool and didn't even pant! I did bring extra batteries because we were out all day and the fans ran constantly to keep them comfortable. Just an idea for your girls if you happen to go again in the warmer weather. Canton is much more fun in the cooler weather though


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie in a stroller? that'd be the day!I could see him pulling it with my cat sleeping inside but I doubt he'd ride in it for very long. He prefers to either trot or ride on my motorcycle. I've got a very special carrier that I was lucky enough to find at a garage sale that fits perfectly on my gas tank and is very securely fastened to the bike. It also has a very short tie inside that clips right to his collar to keep him from jumping out and its well padded. I only take him on streets I know are safe, meaning there is little traffic, smooth roads and very few intersections. I am a very careful rider and I know exactly what streets are safest in the area.


----------

